# Fiberglass Wharram Ariki Catamaran



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Saturday we pulled the first hull off our new mold and set the boat upright in a cradle.









IMG_0731 by boatsmith, on Flickr

FLIPP 028 by boatsmith, on Flickr


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Can't see these at work, Drats!


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice! Is that solid glass matt, or cored? (Since you are using a mold I assume it is solid)

If I may ask, why solid GRP instead of plywood? Isn't there an argument against using GRP for large flat surfaces such as the slab sides of a Wharram?


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

This hull is of Divinycell cored fiberglass. There are many people who won't have anything to do with a plywood boat. If I don't sell boats then I can't build them and that would suck. The plywood Ariki was completely flat sided. This hull has 3" of crown in the sides amidships. This hull shape is very similar to the 26' Wharrams I have been building in glass. We built over a male mold for several reasons. One is cost. It takes many more boats to amortize the additional costs of a female mold. It is also difficut to work in the bottom of the vessel. It is much easier ergonomicaly to fair the outside than the inside.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

We have been building molds for all of the various parts. Decks, houses, hatches and beams. The first boat is coming alng nicely. We will have her at the Miami Strictly Sail in February.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow- great illustration of the difference between your old and new facilities!


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

We moved to our new digs in May. At first it seemed like an airplane hangar and now we are back to running out of space. We have Video tours on YouTube for anyone interested.




 Sept 2012




 Dec 2012


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow... fun to see this. reminds me of the Tiki 24 I found rotting on the backside of a fishing village in Penang, Malaysia back in the mid-90s. Took those marine ply epoxied hulls to a woodshop I had acess to, rebuilt them and assembled and sailed the Tiki for a couple of years around the island of Penang. Very much enjoyed the experience. But I can see the advantage of glass hulls.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Here is our recent progress.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Great to see the progress. Really looking good.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Some more mock-up. We will use the bimini mock-up as a mold for the actual part.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

We delivered the first Ariki hulls with decks, houses,windows, companionways, hatches, beams and rudders last week. The very happy owner will complete the boat himself in Titusville FL. Here is a video of the delivery and set-up.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

For the last 3 months we have been building an Ariki for a couple from San Jose, CA. We will be finishing this boat all the way to a very nice level of finish. Here is a video showing some of the features of the new boat.


----------



## The Ol Man (Jul 13, 2013)

She looks great! Congrates for being coragious to be the first to take a proven design and moving its construction into the twenty first century. Better materials will just make it a better boat.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

latest update video of our Ariki


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Bimini up!


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Here is our latest Ariki progress.


----------



## harmonic (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks great my father used to have a pahi 42 he kept it light and man could it sail.Very under rated designs.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Here is a clip of our bimini.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Happy new year to all!! Here is our last Ariki update for 2013. We are jamming away to get her ready for the show in Miami.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Wheel and helm


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Here is the latest progress on our Ariki.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

we have taken the boat apart now for final fairing and paint


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Latest progress


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Yesterday we filmed our last in shop Ariki tour. Today we transported the hulls to Crackerboy B oat works in Riviera .
http://http://youtu.be/x1GWZGa0Hf8


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

here are some photos of the boat almost completed.


----------



## Adele-H (Nov 18, 2012)

nice boat!


----------

